

Japanese geek recruiting boyfriend at github. - barlog
https://github.com/norinori2222/boyfriend_require
Please help her with your coding skills if you are interested.
======
w1ntermute
This sounds like a joke:

> 冬の間は暖房をつけなくても平気な人

> Someone who is OK not having heating in the winter [Note: residential
> central heating/cooling is essentially nonexistent in Japan, but a
> kotatsu[0] is a _must_ for surviving Japanese winters]

> 中学、高校、大学時代の友人と現在も交流が続いている人が５人以上いる人 （Facebookを含む）

> Still maintains contact with at least 5 friends from middle school, high
> school and college (Facebook counts)

> 職場並びに仕事関係者以外で1年以上付き合いのある友人が20人以上いる人（Facebookを含む）

> Has at least 20 friends with at least a 1 year old relationship that aren't
> from work or work-related contacts (Facebook counts)

> 外国人と気さくに20分以上話せる人（日本語でもOK）

> Can readily talk with foreigner for at least 20 minutes (in Japanese is OK)

> ソーシャルゲーム（GREE、Mobage）に対して嫌悪感がない人

> Doesn't have unpleasant feelings with respect to social games (Gree, Mobage)
> [Note: these games are _really_ shitty]

> WindowsよりもMacまたはLinuxが好きな人

> Someone who likes Mac and Linux more than Windows

Given the fact that she's in her late 30s and admits that she's plump, these
are pretty harsh demands in Japan, a country that has rather traditional views
on gender and gender roles.

0: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kotatsu>

~~~
hkmurakami
This actually seems "okay" to me. Yes, it's a very demanding profile
considering her age and physical appearance, but she doesn't mention anything
regarding academic pedigree, profession, or salary (which is what 99% of these
women ask for right away). All her requests are w.r.t. personality, character,
hobbies, etc.

It's actually kind of refreshing to see a post of this kind w/o the typical
_5,000,000+ JPY/YR_ requirement.

~~~
ddellacosta
Yes, I have to agree: this is a creep filter, basically. Showing that you have
strong relationships both maintained from your past relationships as well as
currently, is incredibly important for those things that matter in the long
run to anyone who wants a family: being a part of a strong community, showing
that you care about your relationships enough to nurture them and sustain
them, etc. There are some goofy things on this list, but this strikes me as
evidence of maturity, however awkwardly expressed.

~~~
w1ntermute
> Showing that you have strong relationships both maintained from your past
> relationships

I don't know about you, but I wouldn't consider a Facebook relationship to be
"strong".

~~~
ddellacosta
Yeah, I mean, assuming they are on FB is silly, but having them at all is an
important thing, I think, which is what she is saying I believe.

~~~
w1ntermute
Right, I understand the underlying motive, but the tone of the entire post
just had me in stitches. Besides, one of the first things to keep in mind
while forming a long-term romantic relationship is that you will frequently
have to compromise. Writing a list like this and posting it on GitHub doesn't
give guys the impression that this is a woman willing to compromise.

~~~
mathrawka
Well, you can always fork it and create a pull request.

If she accepts it, consider that compromising, so you can compromise thanks to
git!

Now that would be a good story to share at the wedding.

------
rangibaby
1\. Doesn't smoke cigarettes (required)

2\. Doesn't turn into an ass when drunk (required)

3\. Still in contact with at least five friends from (either?) Junior high
school, senior high school or university (on Facebook is OK).

4\. At least 20 friends you have known for at least a year that are non-work
related (eg you don't work at the same place, on Facebook is OK).

5\. Able to hold a 30 minute conversation with someone from your neighborhood
(young or old).

6\. Enjoys playing with little kids (pre-elementary age)

7\. Likes vegetables and natto

8\. Can hold a conversation with a foreign person for at least 20 minutes (in
Japanese is OK)

9\. Doesn't blame others when there is a problem

10\. Can plan out leisure activites (like a trip, or doing something you
enjoy).

11\. Doesn't get jealous of rich, beautiful, talented, or famous people.
(required)

12\. Can compare oneself to another without getting a superiority complex.

and the list goes on... I will translate the rest when I have time (need to be
at a meeting...5 minutes ago. Oops!)

32\. You have a home server (required. Linux preferred!)

33\. You'll let me play with your home server (required)

34\. You have an upload to Github (required)

Basically, she wants a perfect man. GL!

~~~
jessedhillon
How is that perfect? With the exception of the home server and OS preferences,
the rest seem pretty reasonable requests (if strangely specific) for a well-
rounded, grounded person.

~~~
rangibaby
Someone who is anal enough to write a 34-point checklist about what they will
accept in a partner is always going to find _one more thing_

------
simonsarris
I don't understand the obsession a lot of people seem to have with demanding
that their significant other can do the same line of work (or even have the
same hobby), like in #32 and 33:

> People who have home server 32. Wish * Linux (required)!

> People who let me play with the home server 33. (Required)

Can someone explain that to me? I hear that sentiment a lot, but almost
exclusively from engineers and programmers.

\--------------

On the other hand I'm kind of pleased to find one thing among the list that I
consider perhaps the important qualification, albeit worded a bit oddly (not
sure how it reads in the native language though):

> [#27] Who have mastered one or more hobbies outside of work

I don't think an SO has to do or like the same things as me, though similar
domestic likes help (ie, like to cook). But I think this point, that you
_care_ about something, anything really, is very important. Though I guess I
need to go one further than that even. You have to make things.

You could care about and make poetry, or papercraft, or sandcastles, or
haskell libraries or ballet or gardens or anything.

But just _caring_ about something and _making things_ seem so wildly important
to me. I wish I could better articulate why.

------
flyinglizard
Nothing wrong with people looking to get forked.

~~~
gsibble
This brings a whole new definition to pull request.

------
jtchang
After throwing it in Google Translate I find it weird I this doesn't work:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fraw.github.com%2Fnorinori2222%2Fboyfriend_require%2Fmaster%2Fboyfriend_require.txt)

Basically a URL pointing to the raw text of a github file to get translated.
Maybe someone on the Google Translate team reads HN?

~~~
dfc
I think it does not like the https. I tried it without it and it picked up the
redirect but borked when arriving at an https page.

------
hsiaobrandon
Hahaha, it would be absolutely hilarious if Github became the new programmers'
eHarmony.

("all you need is a readme!")

------
ymotongpoo
Title should be fixed, as she's just using GitHub, not a geek.

------
waxjar
I'm a bit disappointed the hacker news crowd up-voted this to the #1 position.

~~~
pacomerh
Indeed. The only relevancy is based on who can translate the article into
english faster or better.

------
ddellacosta
> 7.野菜と納豆が好きな人

この条件が納得できない（笑）

~~~
w1ntermute
納豆くできないと言えるかもねｗｗｗｗ

~~~
rangibaby
Oyaji gag!!! Run away!!! ;-)

~~~
w1ntermute
バラエティー番組見すぎたかなぁ (〃'▽'〃)

------
barlog
thanks for translated m(_ _)m

